

Wet Phone Glove - ambidesi

Can anyone tell me if the phone glove is wet via weather - and you turn it on and touch the thumb to your ear - what the potential is for shock?  Capacitive indicates a capacitor of some type, which holds an electrical charge.  I mean, this is our hearing here - and we only have two ears for a lifetime.
======
ambidesi
I suppose the risk is small, however, when my grandmother made everyone get
off the phone and there were no baths allowed during an electrical storm,
well. Does one struck by lightning retain their hearing very well? What's the
potential for electrical build up? Does it depend on the duration of the
previous call? So, you are talking to a tow truck driver for 30 minutes, then
get out of your car to put out a flare or something, the glove gets wet by
snow, then you call your autoshop to let them know you're bringing it in and
you accidentally touch your thumb to your ear? Anyone tested this?

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/05/20/apple_static_earbuds...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/05/20/apple_static_earbuds/)

